# Who won?



## great gonzo

Some great cars on show who won. ?
That mini was amazing. 


Gonz.


----------



## bigalc

I think a seat Leon was the show winner and it won another prize, don't think the mini won anything.....I was watching a live feed on instagram


----------



## dchapman88

bigalc said:


> I think a seat Leon was the show winner and it won another prize, don't think the mini won anything.....I was watching a live feed on instagram


That White Seat was soooooo beautiful

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head

have to admit the mini was superb


----------



## Kerr

Hopefully the details and photos are promoted better than previous years.


----------



## stevieR26

The Mini was awesome and won the showdown. Well deserved a credit to its owner.


----------



## great gonzo

Gonz


----------



## Jonnybbad

The mini a credit to its owner the level of detail was perfect a very worthy winner 

The leon was stunning you could see it's had alot of time and ££££ spent in it


----------



## WHIZZER

The Mini a very deserved winner but they were some great entries this year


----------



## rob267

Has anyone got pics of the seat leon? Would like to see it. If it beat the mini it must be amazing.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

So have we got a first, second and third place list?! 
Knowing the mini won, I'd like to know what other cars were placed...

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy

dchapman88 said:


> So have we got a first, second and third place list?!
> Knowing the mini won, I'd like to know what other cars were placed...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Second - Great A45 AMG ( I think this won in 2017? or was it their previous A180D in the same colour?)
Third - Nissan GTR


----------



## dchapman88

Puntoboy said:


> Second - Great A45 AMG ( I think this won in 2017? or was it their previous A180D in the same colour?)
> 
> Third - Nissan GTR


Thank you for that! Both were spectacular on the day

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy

dchapman88 said:


> Thank you for that! Both were spectacular on the day
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I only looked around the GTR ( as I was far too busy on the day) and it did look pretty good  especially considering the rain he had to contend with coming down from Scotland.


----------



## dchapman88

Puntoboy said:


> I only looked around the GTR ( as I was far too busy on the day) and it did look pretty good  especially considering the rain he had to contend with coming down from Scotland.


I dont wanna sound like a suck up, but there was a blue jag there looking rather tasty too....



The GTR looked insane and I bet is an animal to drive
The FK2 tyre R i thought was a lovely looker too

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy

dchapman88 said:


> I dont wanna sound like a suck up, but there was a blue jag there looking rather tasty too....
> 
> 
> 
> The GTR looked insane and I bet is an animal to drive
> The FK2 tyre R i thought was a lovely looker too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Haha cheers  she looks alright I guess


----------



## Kerr

Why is it every year there is a real lack of photos, videos and even information? 

For such a big competition there does need to be better exposure.


----------



## Puntoboy

I assume they are waiting for the official photos to be edited and released. But I agree, surely the winning cars should have their photos up straight away with an official post from the organisers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

great gonzo said:


> Some great cars on show who won. ?
> That mini was amazing.
> 
> Gonz.


Have you sobered up yet :lol::lol:
Great to finally meet you pal :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

chongo said:


> Have you sobered up yet :lol::lol:
> Great to finally meet you pal :thumb:


Haha yeah it took a while. lol. 
Good to meet you and your better half.

Gonz.


----------



## bigpapaburgundy

I know that the Waxstock Face Book Page released the winners/photos last week, so here's a link https://www.facebook.com/pg/waxstoc...qyKPmMhFQKYqXatDED223cynWCR8MjJw&__tn__=-UC-R


----------



## WHIZZER

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=415466


----------

